# Pelvic Washing - I have a doctor wanting



## YBYERS (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a doctor wanting to schedule a 58661 along with pelvic washings.  Does anyone have any idea what code to use for pelvic washings?


----------



## tmerickson (Apr 30, 2012)

Check out 49320; but remember that it is considered a separate procedure so check your NCCI edits.


----------

